# Time it takes to feel and see effects of hgh



## THE-BEAST (Mar 23, 2013)

I wanted to see How long it took some of you guys to see the effects of hgh.  I know the product type, dose amount, weight, age, etc. effects the time but i would like to here baout some results you guys have got. all feedback is great.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 23, 2013)

THE-BEAST said:


> I wanted to see How long it took some of you guys to see the effects of hgh.  I know the product type, dose amount, weight, age, etc. effects the time but i would like to here baout some results you guys have got. all feedback is great.



2.5iu ed @ 23yrs... took roughly 3-4 months to take full effect

side note* diet was inconsistant and dirty


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 23, 2013)

*first of all,you need to get real HGH! * *real hgh you will feel fast,next day,fake not!*


----------



## THE-BEAST (Mar 23, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *first of all,you need to get real HGH! * *real hgh you will feel fast,next day,fake not!*



well I started with 2ius for the first 4 days. After the first shot, i took it at night, the next morning my hands had that swollen feeling. it felt great.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 23, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *first of all,you need to get real HGH! * *real hgh you will feel fast,next day,fake not!*



i think he is asking how long unti hgh transformed your entire body.
I think that real hgh is implied in the question.
I dont think that anyone would go around asking how long it taked to feel the effects of fake hgh.
Do you think it seems silly to go around asking that question?


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 23, 2013)

For me personally, I have tried GH at low dose and it was pointless. I used it at higher doese at 5-6 ius per day which is all I could handle because if the sides (CTS EFFECTS) When I took it at high doses, it worked very fast for me, within 30 days I could see a very noticeable change and an increase in weight without an increase in body fat. Recovery times seemed to be the same as with AAS, which I was on the entire time I used it.

 Muscles looked fuller, larger and I stayed lean even with the extra weight, water retention was on the inside of the muscle belly is the best way I can explain it. There may be a much better way to explain it but I think you get my point.

I stopped taking it, within 2 weeks the appearance changes were gone and so was the increase in weight. HGH IS FuN to take, but its not the magic bullet. 
For the record, I used prescription HGH ONLY for these gains, not a source online. 

I will use HGH again. My 2 cents.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 26, 2013)

^ Nice post. Unless you are high level, OLD, or have injuries... I never saw the point. Its very expensive for what you get, unless you specifically seek what it does, don't bother. Bodybuilder types without injuries that I know who enjoyed it were in good shape and in the 265+ range, if you are 200 pounds and 5'10" or something, don't play unless you are just burning money for fun.


----------

